# What is the max age you can be to adopt?



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi,

Sorry I don't post anymore, I still read daily and follow all your journeys. I am posting on behalf of a friend. Does anyone know what the cut off age is, my friend is in her 50's.

Thanks


Fiona


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Fiona,

I think it varies from area to area, but I think they generally want there to be no more than a certain age difference between the parent and child (I think this varies between 40-45years), eg using 45 as the max age difference, after that you could adopt a 1 year old, and then a 2 year old as you go up in years.
Saying that though, we have friends who have just been approved to adopt and they are 44 and 48 and have been approved to adopt the same age range as us ie/age 0-2, so I suppose it really does vary.
I think also at the moment most areas are very short of adopters and so maybe they're considering case by case, and the 'whole picture' rather than having a 'blanket upper age' etc.

Lots of luck to your friends,

Anj x


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks Anj - I will let them know.

Fiona


----------

